# bad period like cramps at 22 weeks!! WORRIED!!



## char589

hi im 22 weeks with 1st baby. ive been having really strong period like cramps scince about 9am this morning. not had them before and they are really worrring me incase something is wrong.i may have just over done it lately but didnt feel baby move if at all last night so thats adding more worry! keep going to the toilet every 5mins expecting to see blood or something. im trying to get hold of midwifes be no luck yet. what could it be? trying to relax but cant xxx help!! xxx


----------



## babyclements

Could the craps be related to constipation or trapped wind?? I have had them and boy do they hurt and are scary. I would go to your doc office/keep trying to call if you are very worried. 
Hope you feel better!! 
x


----------



## jenniferttc1

Yeah could be constipation. I get very bad cramps when I really have to go.
Maybe stretching pains? I still getthem sometimes.


----------



## Lady_Bee

Add me to the list of those who get nasty constipation/needing-a-number-2 cramps! :lol:

(I have also been getting stretching pains, but they're not quite like period cramps)


----------



## char589

nope deffinately not constipation pains ( moving very well in that area ) TMI. i wish it was at least would stop worrying . ive had pains on and off through the pregnancy but they have been shooting/stabbing pains that the doc put down to round ligament pains but they were nothing like this, i feel as though i could come on my period any second :s


----------



## Moonchild420

My doctor said round ligament pain can be very painful sometimes. Also, I cant remember what week my braxton hicks started but I get them and they feel like cramps but they dont last long. It could be a number of things. Keep us updated


----------



## Wantabean

try get checked out!!! hope all is well :hugs: xxx


----------



## MommyJaan

Hope all is well... Is it bloating? kicks? I get this pain when I raise my hands above my head... Maybe you've overworked your muscles.... you should prolly just sit down a while or better yet try sleep it off... I think.


----------



## SouthernC

My sister had them around that time and went to the doctor and they told her she was dehydrated, and that she needed to drink more water.. Not sure if thats what is causing yours but that I would throw it out there.


----------



## sailorgirl1

Could be round ligament pain, or wind, I had it bad at 22 weeks xxxx


----------



## char589

hi guys ,spoke to a midwife and called into the hosp to be checked over, and so pleased to say all is well,was told to slow down and go steady to rest my ligaments so trying my best to do so,heard LO heart beat and sounded great , thanks for all your replys xxxx take care all of you xxxxxxx


----------



## starfairy

Great to hear!!!!


----------

